# Amazonaws virus



## The400Spartans (Jun 11, 2011)

Hello.

A few days ago, I clicked on a link thinking it was something else. Instead, it redirected me to a random page unrelated to what I was looking for. Nothing happened immediately after I clicked on that bad link. However, for the past few days weird things have been happening. I have McAfee SecurityCenter installed on my computer. I'd get a pop up from McAfee informing me that McAfee Netguard has prevented access to an unknown IP address. As of today, Netguard has blocked access to unknown IP addresses on five separate occasions:
1. 72.21.211.171 on Friday, May 18, 2012 @ 8:04AM
2. 72.21.215.76 on Thursday, May 17 2012 @ 6:25PM
3. 72.21.194.32 on Thursday, May 17 2012 @ 6:14PM
4. 72.21.214.144 on Tuesday, May 15, 2012 @ 4:49PM
5. 72.21.214.200 on Sunday, May 13, 2012 @ 5:09PM

I decided to look up information regarding those 5 ip addresses and they all have same host: s3-1-w.amazonaws.com

In addition, I've been getting this error message from Google Chrome a few times: "Unable to access the network
Google Chrome is having trouble accessing the network.

This may be because your firewall or antivirus software wrongly thinks that Google Chrome is an intruder on your computer and is blocking it from connecting to the Internet."

I think my computer has been infected with the amazonaws spyware and I need help removing it. I've scanned my computer using MalwareBytes' Anti Malware and McAfee but nothing was detected in the scans.

Here is my HJT log:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 1:14:19 PM, on 18/5/12
Platform: Windows 7 SP1 (WinNT 6.00.3505)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v9.00 (9.00.8112.16421)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Trusteer\Rapport\bin\RapportService.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\STMicroelectronics\AccelerometerP11\FF_Protection.exe
C:\Users\Ann Nee\AppData\Local\Google\Update\1.3.21.111\GoogleCrashHandler.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Creative\ShareDLL\CADI\NotiMan.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIcon.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Alienware On-Screen Display\AlienwareOn-ScreenDisplay.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Integrated Webcam\Live! Central\WebcamInt.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint\x86\SetPoint32.exe
C:\Program Files\Alienware\Command Center\AlienwareAlienFXController.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Synaptics\Scrybe\scrybe.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONENOTEM.EXE
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Alienware\Command Center\AWCCApplicationWatcher32.exe
C:\Program Files\Alienware\Command Center\AlienFusionController.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONENOTE.EXE
C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 10.0\Reader\AcroRd32.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 10.0\Reader\AcroRd32.exe
C:\Users\Ann Nee\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Ann Nee\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Ann Nee\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 10.0\Reader\AcroRd32.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 10.0\Reader\AcroRd32.exe
C:\Users\Ann Nee\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Ann Nee\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Ann Nee\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Ann Nee\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Ann Nee\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Ann Nee\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Ann Nee\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Ann Nee\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Ann Nee\Desktop\HijackThis.exe
C:\Users\Ann Nee\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rundll32.exe
C:\Users\Ann Nee\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Ann Nee\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\DllHost.exe

R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {bf7380fa-e3b4-4db2-af3e-9d8783a45bfc} - (no file)
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=userinit.exe,
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: McAfee Phishing Filter - {27B4851A-3207-45A2-B947-BE8AFE6163AB} - c:\progra~1\mcafee\msk\mskapbho.dll
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office14\GROOVEEX.DLL
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: scriptproxy - {7DB2D5A0-7241-4E79-B68D-6309F01C5231} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\ScriptSn.20120429004113.dll
O2 - BHO: SkypeIEPluginBHO - {AE805869-2E5C-4ED4-8F7B-F1F7851A4497} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
O2 - BHO: McAfee SiteAdvisor BHO - {B164E929-A1B6-4A06-B104-2CD0E90A88FF} - c:\progra~2\mcafee\sitead~1\mcieplg.dll
O2 - BHO: URLRedirectionBHO - {B4F3A835-0E21-4959-BA22-42B3008E02FF} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office14\URLREDIR.DLL
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee SiteAdvisor Toolbar - {0EBBBE48-BAD4-4B4C-8E5A-516ABECAE064} - c:\progra~2\mcafee\sitead~1\mcieplg.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IAStorIcon] C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIcon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AlienwareOn-ScreenDisplay] C:\Program Files (x86)\Alienware On-Screen Display\AlienwareOn-ScreenDisplay.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Integrated Webcam Live! Central] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Integrated Webcam\Live! Central\WebcamInt.exe" /mode2
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mcui_exe] "C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\Agent\mcagent.exe" /runkey
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdReg] C:\Windows\UpdReg.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 10.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VolPanel] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Creative\SB X-Fi MB\Volume Panel\VolPanlu.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BCSSync] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\BCSSync.exe" /DelayServices
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SwitchBoard] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdobeCS5ServiceManager] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\CS5ServiceManager\CS5ServiceManager.exe" -launchedbylogin
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [APSDaemon] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\APSDaemon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files (x86)\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Google Update] "C:\Users\Ann Nee\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" /c
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Rainlendar2] C:\Program Files\Rainlendar2\Rainlendar2.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DAEMON Tools Lite] "C:\Program Files (x86)\DAEMON Tools Lite\DTLite.exe" -autorun
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-1689254619-39708548-2403289704-1000\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'UpdatusUser')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-1689254619-39708548-2403289704-1000\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'UpdatusUser')
O4 - Startup: My_AutoWarkey_Script.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\Warkeys\AutoWarkey\AutoHotkey\AutoHotkey.exe
O4 - Startup: OneNote 2010 Screen Clipper and Launcher.lnk = C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONENOTEM.EXE
O4 - Startup: Rainmeter.lnk = C:\Program Files\Rainmeter\Rainmeter.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Logitech SetPoint.lnk = C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint\SetPoint.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Scrybe.lnk = ?%SystemRoot%\Installer\{147DFAD8-34C3-4DE1-9FCA-ACEFDE9EF810}\NewShortcut11_8ACB210B42E44145A8C31F8E3DD765A3.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office14\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Se&nd to OneNote - res://C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll/105
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Se&nd to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: OneNote Lin&ked Notes - {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: OneNote Lin&ked Notes - {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll
O9 - Extra button: Skype Click to Call - {898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Skype Click to Call - {898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
O11 - Options group: [ACCELERATED_GRAPHICS] Accelerated graphics
O15 - ESC Trusted Zone: http://*.update.microsoft.com
O16 - DPF: {49312E18-AA92-4CC2-BB97-55DEA7BCADD6} (WMI Class) - https://support.dell.com/systemprofiler/SysProExe.CAB
O16 - DPF: {CF84DAC5-A4F5-419E-A0BA-C01FFD71112F} (SysInfo Class) - http://content.systemrequirementslab.com.s3.amazonaws.com/global/bin/srldetect_intel_4.5.3.0.cab
O18 - Protocol: dssrequest - {5513F07E-936B-4E52-9B00-067394E91CC5} - c:\progra~2\mcafee\sitead~1\mcieplg.dll
O18 - Protocol: sacore - {5513F07E-936B-4E52-9B00-067394E91CC5} - c:\progra~2\mcafee\sitead~1\mcieplg.dll
O18 - Protocol: skype-ie-addon-data - {91774881-D725-4E58-B298-07617B9B86A8} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~2\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O18 - Filter: application/x-mfe-ipt - {3EF5086B-5478-4598-A054-786C45D75692} - c:\progra~2\mcafee\msc\mcsniepl.dll
O18 - Filter hijack: text/xml - {807573E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE14\MSOXMLMF.DLL
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\nvinit.dll
O23 - Service: McAfee Application Installer Cleanup (0184131337294919) (0184131337294919mcinstcleanup) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Windows\TEMP\018413~1.EXE
O23 - Service: Adobe Acrobat Update Service (AdobeARMservice) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe Flash Player Update Service (AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe
O23 - Service: Andrea RT Filters Service (AERTFilters) - Andrea Electronics Corporation - C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\AERTSr64.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Alienware Fusion Service (AlienFusionService) - Alienware - C:\Program Files\Alienware\Command Center\AlienFusionService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel? Centrino? Wireless Bluetooth? 3.0 + High Speed Service (AMPPALR3) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\BluetoothHS\BTHSAmpPalService.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Centrino(R) Wireless Bluetooth(R) 3.0 + High Speed Security Service (BTHSSecurityMgr) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\BluetoothHS\BTHSSecurityMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Creative ALchemy AL6 Licensing Service - Creative Labs - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Creative Labs Shared\Service\AL6Licensing.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Audio Engine Licensing Service - Creative Labs - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Creative Labs Shared\Service\CTAELicensing.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Audio Service (CTAudSvcService) - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\Program Files (x86)\Creative\Shared Files\CTAudSvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\efssvc.dll,-100 (EFS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Event Log (EvtEng) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\WiFi\bin\EvtEng.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\fxsresm.dll,-118 (Fax) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\fxssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology (IAStorDataMgrSvc) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorDataMgrSvc.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Logitech Bluetooth Service (LBTServ) - Logitech, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logishrd\Bluetooth\LBTServ.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SiteAdvisor Service - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Activation Service (McAWFwk) - McAfee, Inc. - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\msc\mcawfwk.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Personal Firewall Service (McMPFSvc) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Services (mcmscsvc) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\mcafee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee VirusScan Announcer (McNaiAnn) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\mcafee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Network Agent (McNASvc) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\mcafee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Scanner (McODS) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\mcafee\VirusScan\mcods.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Proxy Service (McProxy) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\mcafee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee McShield (McShield) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Firewall Core Service (mfefire) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\\mfefire.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Validation Trust Protection Service (mfevtp) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\mfevtps.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: McAfee Anti-Spam Service (MSK80Service) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: Wireless PAN DHCP Server (MyWiFiDHCPDNS) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Intel\WiFi\bin\PanDhcpDns.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Update Service Daemon (nvUpdatusService) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\NVIDIA Updatus\daemonu.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Rapport Management Service (RapportMgmtService) - Trusteer Ltd. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Trusteer\Rapport\bin\RapportMgmtService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Registry Service (RegSrvc) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intel\WirelessCommon\RegSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Scrybe Updater (ScrybeUpdater) - Synaptics, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Synaptics\Scrybe\Service\ScrybeUpdater.exe
O23 - Service: Skype Updater (SkypeUpdate) - Skype Technologies - C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Updater\Updater.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Sound Blaster X-Fi MB Licensing Service - Creative Labs - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Creative Labs Shared\Service\XMBLicensing.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe,-101 (sppsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\sppsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Steam Client Service - Valve Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Steam\SteamService.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Stereoscopic 3D Driver Service (Stereo Service) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\3D Vision\nvSCPAPISvr.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe SwitchBoard (SwitchBoard) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vaultsvc.dll,-1003 (VaultSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: wampapache - Apache Software Foundation - c:\wamp\bin\apache\apache2.2.21\bin\httpd.exe
O23 - Service: wampmysqld - Unknown owner - c:\wamp\bin\mysql\mysql5.5.20\bin\mysqld.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Wat\WatUX.exe,-601 (WatAdminSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wbengine.exe,-104 (wbengine) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbengine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%PROGRAMFILES%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)

--
End of file - 18000 bytes

And here is the DDS report:

.
DDS (Ver_2011-08-26.01) - NTFSAMD64 
Internet Explorer: 9.0.8112.16421 BrowserJavaVersion: 1.6.0_31
Run by Ann Nee at 13:14:55 on 2012-05-18
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 6.1.7601.1.936.86.1033.18.8140.5715 [GMT 1:00]
.
AV: McAfee Anti-Virus and Anti-Spyware *Enabled/Updated* {86355677-4064-3EA7-ABB3-1B136EB04637}
SP: Windows Defender *Enabled/Updated* {D68DDC3A-831F-4fae-9E44-DA132C1ACF46}
SP: McAfee Anti-Virus and Anti-Spyware *Enabled/Updated* {3D54B793-665E-3129-9103-206115370C8A}
FW: McAfee Firewall *Enabled* {BE0ED752-0A0B-3FFF-80EC-B2269063014C}
.
============== Running Processes ===============
.
C:\Windows\system32\wininit.exe
C:\Windows\system32\lsm.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k DcomLaunch
C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\3D Vision\nvSCPAPISvr.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k RPCSS
C:\Program Files (x86)\Trusteer\Rapport\bin\RapportMgmtService.exe
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNetworkRestricted
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
C:\Program Files (x86)\Creative\Shared Files\CTAudSvc.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k NetworkService
C:\Windows\system32\WLANExt.exe
C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Display\nvxdsync.exe
C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe
C:\Windows\system32\conhost.exe
C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNoNetwork
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\AERTSr64.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\WiFi\bin\EvtEng.exe
C:\Windows\system32\mfevtps.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intel\WirelessCommon\RegSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Synaptics\Scrybe\Service\ScrybeUpdater.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskhost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files (x86)\Trusteer\Rapport\bin\RapportService.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k imgsvc
C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\mcshield.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\mfefire.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\unsecapp.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k bthsvcs
C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k NetworkServiceNetworkRestricted
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RtkNGUI64.exe
C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RAVBg64.exe
C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RAVBg64.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\STMicroelectronics\AccelerometerP11\FF_Protection.exe
C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe
C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Display\nvtray.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchIndexer.exe
C:\Windows\System32\igfxtray.exe
C:\Windows\System32\hkcmd.exe
C:\Windows\System32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech Gaming Software\LCore.exe
C:\Windows\system32\AMBSpiE.exe
C:\Program Files\Alienware\Command Center\AWCCServiceController.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Intel\WirelessCommon\iFrmewrk.exe
C:\Program Files\Rainlendar2\Rainlendar2.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceAndNoImpersonation
C:\Users\Ann Nee\AppData\Local\Google\Update\1.3.21.111\GoogleCrashHandler.exe
C:\Users\Ann Nee\AppData\Local\Google\Update\1.3.21.111\GoogleCrashHandler64.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint\SetPoint.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Creative\ShareDLL\CADI\NotiMan.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\unsecapp.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIcon.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Alienware On-Screen Display\AlienwareOn-ScreenDisplay.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Integrated Webcam\Live! Central\WebcamInt.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint\x86\SetPoint32.exe
C:\Program Files\Alienware\Command Center\AlienwareAlienFXController.exe
C:\Program Files\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Synaptics\Scrybe\scrybe.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONENOTEM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logishrd\KHAL2\KHALMNPR.EXE
C:\Program Files\Rainmeter\Rainmeter.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Alienware\Command Center\AWCCApplicationWatcher32.exe
C:\Program Files\Alienware\Command Center\AWCCApplicationWatcher64.exe
C:\Windows\system32\conhost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\conhost.exe
C:\Program Files\Alienware\Command Center\AlienFusionService.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\BluetoothHS\BTHSAmpPalService.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\BluetoothHS\BTHSSecurityMgr.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorDataMgrSvc.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\NVIDIA Updatus\daemonu.exe
C:\Program Files\Alienware\Command Center\AlienFusionController.exe
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k secsvcs
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k SDRSVC
C:\Windows\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OfficeSoftwareProtectionPlatform\OSPPSVC.EXE
C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONENOTE.EXE
C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 10.0\Reader\AcroRd32.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 10.0\Reader\AcroRd32.exe
C:\Users\Ann Nee\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Ann Nee\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Ann Nee\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 10.0\Reader\AcroRd32.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 10.0\Reader\AcroRd32.exe
C:\Users\Ann Nee\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Ann Nee\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
C:\Users\Ann Nee\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Windows\Microsoft.Net\Framework64\v3.0\WPF\PresentationFontCache.exe
C:\Users\Ann Nee\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Ann Nee\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Ann Nee\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Ann Nee\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Ann Nee\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Ann Nee\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rundll32.exe
C:\Users\Ann Nee\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\msc\mcupdmgr.exe
C:\Users\Ann Nee\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchProtocolHost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchFilterHost.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\NOTEPAD.EXE
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\cmd.exe
C:\Windows\system32\conhost.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\cscript.exe
.
============== Pseudo HJT Report ===============
.
uStart Page = hxxp://www.dell.com.my/Alienware
uDefault_Page_URL = hxxp://www.dell.com.my/Alienware
uInternet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
uURLSearchHooks: H - No File
mWinlogon: Userinit=userinit.exe,
BHO: Adobe PDF Link Helper: {18df081c-e8ad-4283-a596-fa578c2ebdc3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
BHO: McAfee Phishing Filter: {27b4851a-3207-45a2-b947-be8afe6163ab} - c:\progra~1\mcafee\msk\mskapbho.dll
BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper: {72853161-30c5-4d22-b7f9-0bbc1d38a37e} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office14\GROOVEEX.DLL
BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper: {761497bb-d6f0-462c-b6eb-d4daf1d92d43} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll
BHO: scriptproxy: {7db2d5a0-7241-4e79-b68d-6309f01c5231} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\ScriptSn.20120429004113.dll
BHO: Skype Browser Helper: {ae805869-2e5c-4ed4-8f7b-f1f7851a4497} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
BHO: McAfee SiteAdvisor BHO: {b164e929-a1b6-4a06-b104-2cd0e90a88ff} - c:\progra~2\mcafee\sitead~1\mcieplg.dll
BHO: Office Document Cache Handler: {b4f3a835-0e21-4959-ba22-42b3008e02ff} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office14\URLREDIR.DLL
BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper: {dbc80044-a445-435b-bc74-9c25c1c588a9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
TB: McAfee SiteAdvisor Toolbar: {0ebbbe48-bad4-4b4c-8e5a-516abecae064} - c:\progra~2\mcafee\sitead~1\mcieplg.dll
TB: {BF7380FA-E3B4-4DB2-AF3E-9D8783A45BFC} - No File
EB: Developer Tools: {1a6fe369-f28c-4ad9-a3e6-2bcb50807cf1} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iedvtool.dll
uRun: [Google Update] "C:\Users\Ann Nee\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" /c
uRun: [Rainlendar2] C:\Program Files\Rainlendar2\Rainlendar2.exe
uRun: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
uRun: [DAEMON Tools Lite] "C:\Program Files (x86)\DAEMON Tools Lite\DTLite.exe" -autorun
mRun: [IAStorIcon] C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIcon.exe
mRun: [AlienwareOn-ScreenDisplay] C:\Program Files (x86)\Alienware On-Screen Display\AlienwareOn-ScreenDisplay.exe
mRun: [Integrated Webcam Live! Central] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Integrated Webcam\Live! Central\WebcamInt.exe" /mode2
mRun: [mcui_exe] "C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\Agent\mcagent.exe" /runkey
mRun: [UpdReg] C:\Windows\UpdReg.EXE
mRun: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 10.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
mRun: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
mRun: [VolPanel] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Creative\SB X-Fi MB\Volume Panel\VolPanlu.exe" /r
mRun: [BCSSync] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\BCSSync.exe" /DelayServices
mRun: [SwitchBoard] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe
mRun: [AdobeCS5ServiceManager] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\CS5ServiceManager\CS5ServiceManager.exe" -launchedbylogin
mRun: [APSDaemon] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\APSDaemon.exe"
mRun: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files (x86)\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
mRun: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
mRun: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
StartupFolder: C:\Users\ANNNEE~1\AppData\Roaming\MICROS~1\Windows\STARTM~1\Programs\Startup\MY_AUT~1.LNK - C:\Program Files (x86)\Warkeys\AutoWarkey\AutoHotkey\AutoHotkey.exe
StartupFolder: C:\Users\ANNNEE~1\AppData\Roaming\MICROS~1\Windows\STARTM~1\Programs\Startup\ONENOT~1.LNK - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONENOTEM.EXE
StartupFolder: C:\Users\ANNNEE~1\AppData\Roaming\MICROS~1\Windows\STARTM~1\Programs\Startup\RAINME~1.LNK - C:\Program Files\Rainmeter\Rainmeter.exe
StartupFolder: C:\PROGRA~3\MICROS~1\Windows\STARTM~1\Programs\Startup\LOGITE~1.LNK - C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint\SetPoint.exe
StartupFolder: C:\PROGRA~3\MICROS~1\Windows\STARTM~1\Programs\Startup\Scrybe.lnk - C:\Windows\Installer\{147DFAD8-34C3-4DE1-9FCA-ACEFDE9EF810}\NewShortcut11_8ACB210B42E44145A8C31F8E3DD765A3.exe
mPolicies-explorer: NoActiveDesktop = 1 (0x1)
mPolicies-explorer: NoActiveDesktopChanges = 1 (0x1)
mPolicies-system: ConsentPromptBehaviorAdmin = 5 (0x5)
mPolicies-system: ConsentPromptBehaviorUser = 3 (0x3)
mPolicies-system: EnableUIADesktopToggle = 0 (0x0)
mPolicies-system: PromptOnSecureDesktop = 0 (0x0)
IE: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office14\EXCEL.EXE/3000
IE: Se&nd to OneNote - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll/105
IE: {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - {48E73304-E1D6-4330-914C-F5F514E3486C} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll
IE: {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - {FFFDC614-B694-4AE6-AB38-5D6374584B52} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll
IE: {898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5} - {898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
DPF: {49312E18-AA92-4CC2-BB97-55DEA7BCADD6} - hxxps://support.dell.com/systemprofiler/SysProExe.CAB
DPF: {8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_31-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0031-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_31-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {CAFEEFAC-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_31-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {CF84DAC5-A4F5-419E-A0BA-C01FFD71112F} - hxxp://content.systemrequirementslab.com.s3.amazonaws.com/global/bin/srldetect_intel_4.5.3.0.cab
TCP: DhcpNameServer = 143.167.252.110 143.167.2.110
TCP: Interfaces\{681EEA6A-4165-4002-8FCC-2F9086A87AE8} : DhcpNameServer = 143.167.252.110 143.167.2.110
TCP: Interfaces\{AEF2C93F-E032-4636-9653-19A8B308B310} : DhcpNameServer = 149.254.230.7 149.254.192.126
Filter: application/x-mfe-ipt - {3EF5086B-5478-4598-A054-786C45D75692} - c:\PROGRA~2\McAfee\msc\McSnIePl.dll
Filter: text/xml - {807573E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\OFFICE14\MSOXMLMF.DLL
Handler: dssrequest - {5513F07E-936B-4E52-9B00-067394E91CC5} - c:\PROGRA~2\McAfee\SITEAD~1\McIEPlg.dll
Handler: sacore - {5513F07E-936B-4E52-9B00-067394E91CC5} - c:\PROGRA~2\McAfee\SITEAD~1\McIEPlg.dll
Handler: skype-ie-addon-data - {91774881-D725-4E58-B298-07617B9B86A8} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
Handler: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~2\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
AppInit_DLLs: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\nvinit.dll
SEH: Groove GFS Stub Execution Hook: {b5a7f190-dda6-4420-b3ba-52453494e6cd} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office14\GROOVEEX.DLL
BHO-X64: Adobe PDF Link Helper: {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
BHO-X64: AcroIEHelperStub - No File
BHO-X64: McAfee Phishing Filter: {27B4851A-3207-45A2-B947-BE8AFE6163AB} - c:\progra~1\mcafee\msk\mskapbho.dll
BHO-X64: McAfee Phishing Filter - No File
BHO-X64: Groove GFS Browser Helper: {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office14\GROOVEEX.DLL
BHO-X64: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper: {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll
BHO-X64: scriptproxy: {7DB2D5A0-7241-4E79-B68D-6309F01C5231} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\ScriptSn.20120429004113.dll
BHO-X64: scriptproxy - No File
BHO-X64: Skype Browser Helper: {AE805869-2E5C-4ED4-8F7B-F1F7851A4497} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
BHO-X64: SkypeIEPluginBHO - No File
BHO-X64: McAfee SiteAdvisor BHO: {B164E929-A1B6-4A06-B104-2CD0E90A88FF} - c:\progra~2\mcafee\sitead~1\mcieplg.dll
BHO-X64: Office Document Cache Handler: {B4F3A835-0E21-4959-BA22-42B3008E02FF} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office14\URLREDIR.DLL
BHO-X64: URLRedirectionBHO - No File
BHO-X64: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper: {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
TB-X64: McAfee SiteAdvisor Toolbar: {0EBBBE48-BAD4-4B4C-8E5A-516ABECAE064} - c:\progra~2\mcafee\sitead~1\mcieplg.dll
TB-X64: {BF7380FA-E3B4-4DB2-AF3E-9D8783A45BFC} - No File
EB-X64: {1A6FE369-F28C-4AD9-A3E6-2BCB50807CF1} - No File
mRun-x64: [IAStorIcon] C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIcon.exe
mRun-x64: [AlienwareOn-ScreenDisplay] C:\Program Files (x86)\Alienware On-Screen Display\AlienwareOn-ScreenDisplay.exe
mRun-x64: [Integrated Webcam Live! Central] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Integrated Webcam\Live! Central\WebcamInt.exe" /mode2
mRun-x64: [mcui_exe] "C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\Agent\mcagent.exe" /runkey
mRun-x64: [UpdReg] C:\Windows\UpdReg.EXE
mRun-x64: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 10.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
mRun-x64: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
mRun-x64: [VolPanel] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Creative\SB X-Fi MB\Volume Panel\VolPanlu.exe" /r
mRun-x64: [BCSSync] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\BCSSync.exe" /DelayServices
mRun-x64: [SwitchBoard] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe
mRun-x64: [AdobeCS5ServiceManager] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\CS5ServiceManager\CS5ServiceManager.exe" -launchedbylogin
mRun-x64: [APSDaemon] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\APSDaemon.exe"
mRun-x64: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files (x86)\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
mRun-x64: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
mRun-x64: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
AppInit_DLLs-X64: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\nvinit.dll
SEH-X64: Groove GFS Stub Execution Hook: {B5A7F190-DDA6-4420-B3BA-52453494E6CD} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office14\GROOVEEX.DLL
.
================= FIREFOX ===================
.
FF - ProfilePath - C:\Users\Ann Nee\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1n8kbq42.default\
FF - plugin: c:\progra~2\mcafee\msc\npMcSnFFPl.dll
FF - plugin: C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office14\NPAUTHZ.DLL
FF - plugin: C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office14\NPSPWRAP.DLL
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 10.0\Reader\AIR\nppdf32.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\plugin2\npdeployJava1.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\plugin2\npjp2.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\NPMcFFPlg32.dll
FF - plugin: c:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Silverlight\5.1.10411.0\npctrlui.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\npdeployJava1.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\3D Vision\npnv3dv.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\3D Vision\npnv3dvstreaming.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Users\Ann Nee\AppData\Local\Google\Update\1.3.21.111\npGoogleUpdate3.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF32_11_2_202_235.dll
.
============= SERVICES / DRIVERS ===============
.
R0 EMSC;COMPAL Embedded System Control;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\EMSC.sys [2009-6-26 13680]
R0 mfehidk;McAfee Inc. mfehidk;C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mfehidk.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mfehidk.sys [?]
R0 mfewfpk;McAfee Inc. mfewfpk;C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mfewfpk.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mfewfpk.sys [?]
R0 nvpciflt;nvpciflt;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nvpciflt.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nvpciflt.sys [?]
R1 dtsoftbus01;DAEMON Tools Virtual Bus Driver;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\dtsoftbus01.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\dtsoftbus01.sys [?]
R1 mfenlfk;McAfee NDIS Light Filter;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mfenlfk.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\mfenlfk.sys [?]
R1 nvkflt;nvkflt;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nvkflt.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nvkflt.sys [?]
R1 RapportCerberus_34302;RapportCerberus_34302;C:\ProgramData\Trusteer\Rapport\store\exts\RapportCerberus\baseline\RapportCerberus64_34302.sys [2012-5-12 397520]
R1 RapportEI64;RapportEI64;C:\Program Files (x86)\Trusteer\Rapport\bin\x64\RapportEI64.sys [2012-5-4 55056]
R3 Acceler;Accelerometer Service;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\Accelern.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\Accelern.sys [?]
R3 btwampfl;Bluetooth AMP USB Filter;C:\Windows\system32\drivers\btwampfl.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\drivers\btwampfl.sys [?]
R3 cfwids;McAfee Inc. cfwids;C:\Windows\system32\drivers\cfwids.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\drivers\cfwids.sys [?]
R3 CtClsFlt;Creative Camera Class Upper Filter Driver;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\CtClsFlt.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\CtClsFlt.sys [?]
R3 IntcDAud;Intel(R) Display Audio;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\IntcDAud.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\IntcDAud.sys [?]
R3 L1C;NDIS Miniport Driver for Atheros AR813x/AR815x PCI-E Ethernet Controller;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\L1C62x64.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\L1C62x64.sys [?]
R3 LGBusEnum;Logitech GamePanel Virtual Bus Enumerator Driver;C:\Windows\system32\drivers\LGBusEnum.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\drivers\LGBusEnum.sys [?]
R3 LGVirHid;Logitech Gamepanel Virtual HID Device Driver;C:\Windows\system32\drivers\LGVirHid.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\drivers\LGVirHid.sys [?]
R3 MEIx64;Intel(R) Management Engine Interface;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\HECIx64.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\HECIx64.sys [?]
R3 mfeavfk;McAfee Inc. mfeavfk;C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mfeavfk.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mfeavfk.sys [?]
R3 mfefirek;McAfee Inc. mfefirek;C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mfefirek.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mfefirek.sys [?]
R3 NETwNs64;___ Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 5000 Series Adapter Driver for Windows 7 - 64 Bit;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\NETwNs64.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\NETwNs64.sys [?]
R3 nusb3hub;Renesas Electronics USB 3.0 Hub Driver;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nusb3hub.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nusb3hub.sys [?]
R3 nusb3xhc;Renesas Electronics USB 3.0 Host Controller Driver;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nusb3xhc.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nusb3xhc.sys [?]
S0 johci;JMicron 1394 Filter Driver;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\johci.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\johci.sys [?]
S3 FACAP;facap, FastAccess Video Capture;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\facap.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\facap.sys [?]
S3 JMCR;JMCR;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\jmcr.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\jmcr.sys [?]
S3 LADF_CaptureOnly;LADF Capture Filter Driver;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ladfGSCamd64.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ladfGSCamd64.sys [?]
S3 LADF_RenderOnly;LADF Render Filter Driver;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ladfGSRamd64.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ladfGSRamd64.sys [?]
S3 mferkdet;McAfee Inc. mferkdet;C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mferkdet.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\drivers\mferkdet.sys [?]
S3 Netaapl;Apple Mobile Device Ethernet Service;C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\netaapl64.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\netaapl64.sys [?]
S3 NVHDA;Service for NVIDIA High Definition Audio Driver;C:\Windows\system32\drivers\nvhda64v.sys --> C:\Windows\system32\drivers\nvhda64v.sys [?]
.
=============== Created Last 30 ================
.
2012-05-18 12:00:25	69000	----a-w-	C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows Defender\Definition Updates\{5BEA2AC9-7D11-430A-BE15-5A76D245943F}\offreg.dll
2012-05-18 07:20:12	8955792	----a-w-	C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows Defender\Definition Updates\{5BEA2AC9-7D11-430A-BE15-5A76D245943F}\mpengine.dll
2012-05-12 18:14:56	101360	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\drivers\RapportKE64.sys
2012-05-12 18:14:09	--------	d-----w-	C:\Program Files (x86)\Trusteer
2012-05-11 13:02:35	1544704	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\DWrite.dll
2012-05-11 13:02:35	1077248	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\DWrite.dll
2012-05-11 13:02:12	3146240	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\win32k.sys
2012-05-11 13:02:10	5559664	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\ntoskrnl.exe
2012-05-11 13:02:08	3968368	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\ntkrnlpa.exe
2012-05-11 13:02:08	3913072	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\ntoskrnl.exe
2012-05-11 12:46:43	75120	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\drivers\partmgr.sys
2012-05-11 12:40:15	1918320	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\drivers\tcpip.sys
2012-05-11 12:39:42	936960	----a-w-	C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\ink\journal.dll
2012-05-11 12:39:39	1367552	----a-w-	C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\ink\journal.dll
2012-05-11 12:39:35	1732096	----a-w-	C:\Program Files\Windows Journal\NBDoc.DLL
2012-05-11 12:39:32	1393664	----a-w-	C:\Program Files\Windows Journal\JNTFiltr.dll
2012-05-11 12:39:30	1402880	----a-w-	C:\Program Files\Windows Journal\JNWDRV.dll
2012-04-28 23:41:10	29272	----a-w-	C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\ScriptFF.dll
2012-04-24 13:07:01	--------	d-----w-	C:\Program Files\Sublime Text 2
2012-04-24 13:01:18	--------	d-----w-	C:\Users\Ann Nee\AppData\Roaming\Sublime Text 2
.
==================== Find3M ====================
.
2012-05-04 19:56:46	70304	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl
2012-05-04 19:56:46	419488	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\FlashPlayerApp.exe
2012-05-04 19:56:24	8744608	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\FlashPlayerInstaller.exe
2012-04-04 14:56:40	24904	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mbam.sys
2012-03-20 12:11:30	162192	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\mfevtps.exe
2012-03-01 06:46:16	23408	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\drivers\fs_rec.sys
2012-03-01 06:38:27	220672	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\wintrust.dll
2012-03-01 06:33:50	81408	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\imagehlp.dll
2012-03-01 06:28:47	5120	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\wmi.dll
2012-03-01 05:37:41	172544	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\wintrust.dll
2012-03-01 05:33:23	159232	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\imagehlp.dll
2012-03-01 05:29:16	5120	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\wmi.dll
2012-02-28 06:56:48	2311168	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\jscript9.dll
2012-02-28 06:49:56	1390080	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\wininet.dll
2012-02-28 06:48:57	1493504	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\inetcpl.cpl
2012-02-28 06:42:55	2382848	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\mshtml.tlb
2012-02-28 01:18:55	1799168	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\jscript9.dll
2012-02-28 01:11:21	1427456	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\inetcpl.cpl
2012-02-28 01:11:07	1127424	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\wininet.dll
2012-02-28 01:03:16	2382848	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\mshtml.tlb
2012-02-27 12:58:21	283200	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\drivers\dtsoftbus01.sys
2012-02-23 09:18:36	279656	------w-	C:\Windows\System32\MpSigStub.exe
2012-02-22 12:29:46	75936	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mfenlfk.sys
2012-02-22 12:29:46	65264	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\drivers\cfwids.sys
2012-02-22 12:29:46	647208	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mfehidk.sys
2012-02-22 12:29:46	487296	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mfefirek.sys
2012-02-22 12:29:46	289664	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mfewfpk.sys
2012-02-22 12:29:46	229528	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mfeavfk.sys
2012-02-22 12:29:46	160792	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mfeapfk.sys
2012-02-22 12:29:46	10248	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mfeclnk.sys
2012-02-22 12:29:46	100912	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mferkdet.sys
2012-02-18 23:20:30	472808	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\deployJava1.dll
.
============= FINISH: 13:16:28.22 ===============

I have a 64-bit computer.


----------



## The400Spartans (Jun 11, 2011)

Bump.
Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

Delete any versions of Combofix that you may have on your Desktop, download a fresh copy from either of the following links :-

*Link 1*
*Link 2*


 Ensure that Combofix is saved directly to the Desktop * <--- Very important*

 Disable all security programs as they will have a negative effect on Combofix, instructions available *Here* if required. Be aware the list may not have all programs listed, if you need more help please ask.

 Close any open browsers and any other programs you might have running

 Double click the







icon to run the tool (Vista or Windows 7 users right click and select "Run as Administrator)

 Instructions for running Combofix available *Here* if required.

 If you are using windows XP It might display a pop up saying that "Recovery console is not installed, do you want to install?" Please select yes & let it download the files it needs to do this. Once the recovery console is installed Combofix will then offer to scan for malware. Select continue or yes.

 When finished, it will produce a report for you. Please post the "C:\ComboFix.txt" for further review

*******Note: Do not mouseclick combofix's window while it's running. That may cause it to stall or freeze* ******

Note: ComboFix may reset a number of Internet Explorer's settings, including making it the default browser.
Note: Combofix prevents autorun of ALL CDs, floppies and USB devices to assist with malware removal & increase security. If this is an issue or makes it difficult for you -- please tell us when you reply. Read *Here* why disabling autoruns is recommended.

*EXTRA NOTES*

 If Combofix detects any Rootkit/Bootkit activity on your system it will give a warning and prompt for a reboot, you must allow it to do so.
 *If Combofix reboot's due to a rootkit, the screen may stay black for several minutes on reboot, this is normal*
 If after running Combofix you receive any type of warning message about registry key's being listed for deletion when trying to open certain items, reboot the system and this will fix the issue (Those items will not be deleted)

Post the log in next reply please...

Kevin


----------



## The400Spartans (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks for replying!

Here is the log. One thing I'd like to mention is that I realized that I've forgotten to disable Windows Defender after combofix did its job. I'm sorry, this is an unintentional mistake. I hope that it didn't mess anything up.

ComboFix 12-05-22.02 - Ann Nee u 24/05/12 23:36:28.1.4 - x64
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 6.1.7601.1.1252.1.1033.18.8140.5746 [GMT 1:00]
Running from: c:\users\Ann Nee\Desktop\ComboFix.exe
AV: McAfee Anti-Virus and Anti-Spyware *Disabled/Updated* {86355677-4064-3EA7-ABB3-1B136EB04637}
FW: McAfee Firewall *Disabled* {BE0ED752-0A0B-3FFF-80EC-B2269063014C}
SP: McAfee Anti-Virus and Anti-Spyware *Disabled/Updated* {3D54B793-665E-3129-9103-206115370C8A}
SP: Windows Defender *Enabled/Updated* {D68DDC3A-831F-4fae-9E44-DA132C1ACF46}
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Other Deletions )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
c:\programdata\PCDr\5907\Downloads\136ecd14-da77-4a7b-8c38-2a58ce9c1aa3.dll
c:\programdata\PCDr\5907\Downloads\714f0473-f563-4fb3-8c6c-99746b304c26.dll
c:\programdata\PCDr\5907\Downloads\d615df66-c6ff-4eff-bd7a-97d825cc1901.dll
c:\programdata\PCDr\5907\Downloads\f92f8698-505d-4d64-aad7-918ec651dc9e.dll
c:\users\Ann Nee\AppData\Roaming\KickDll.dll
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((( Files Created from 2012-04-24 to 2012-05-24 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
2012-05-24 22:51 . 2012-05-24 22:51	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\UpdatusUser\AppData\Local\temp
2012-05-24 22:51 . 2012-05-24 22:51	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\Default\AppData\Local\temp
2012-05-24 22:40 . 2012-05-24 22:40	69000	----a-w-	c:\programdata\Microsoft\Windows Defender\Definition Updates\{81ED4913-8DA8-4614-913E-5F21009A4DFC}\offreg.dll
2012-05-22 20:49 . 2012-05-22 20:49	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\Default\AppData\Local\Trusteer
2012-05-22 11:42 . 2012-05-08 17:02	8955792	----a-w-	c:\programdata\Microsoft\Windows Defender\Definition Updates\{81ED4913-8DA8-4614-913E-5F21009A4DFC}\mpengine.dll
2012-05-20 08:52 . 2012-05-20 08:56	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy
2012-05-20 08:52 . 2012-05-20 08:55	--------	d-----w-	c:\programdata\Spybot - Search & Destroy
2012-05-15 01:21 . 2012-05-15 01:21	423744	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\nvStreaming.exe
2012-05-12 18:14 . 2012-05-21 06:19	101400	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\RapportKE64.sys
2012-05-12 18:14 . 2012-05-12 18:14	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files (x86)\Trusteer
2012-05-11 13:02 . 2012-03-03 06:35	1544704	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\DWrite.dll
2012-05-11 13:02 . 2012-03-03 05:31	1077248	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\DWrite.dll
2012-05-11 13:02 . 2012-03-31 03:10	3146240	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\win32k.sys
2012-05-11 13:02 . 2012-03-31 06:05	5559664	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
2012-05-11 13:02 . 2012-03-31 04:39	3968368	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\ntkrnlpa.exe
2012-05-11 13:02 . 2012-03-31 04:39	3913072	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\ntoskrnl.exe
2012-05-11 12:46 . 2012-03-17 07:58	75120	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\partmgr.sys
2012-05-11 12:44 . 2012-05-11 12:44	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Microsoft Silverlight
2012-05-11 12:44 . 2012-05-11 12:44	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files (x86)\Microsoft Silverlight
2012-05-11 12:40 . 2012-03-30 11:35	1918320	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\tcpip.sys
2012-05-11 12:39 . 2012-03-31 04:29	936960	----a-w-	c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\ink\journal.dll
2012-05-11 12:39 . 2012-03-31 05:40	1367552	----a-w-	c:\program files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\ink\journal.dll
2012-05-11 12:39 . 2012-03-31 05:42	1732096	----a-w-	c:\program files\Windows Journal\NBDoc.DLL
2012-05-11 12:39 . 2012-03-31 05:40	1393664	----a-w-	c:\program files\Windows Journal\JNTFiltr.dll
2012-05-11 12:39 . 2012-03-31 05:40	1402880	----a-w-	c:\program files\Windows Journal\JNWDRV.dll
2012-04-28 23:41 . 2012-03-20 12:06	29272	----a-w-	c:\program files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\ScriptFF.dll
2012-04-25 12:05 . 2012-04-25 12:05	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Skype
.
.
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Find3M Report ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2012-05-15 10:48 . 2011-10-25 23:26	68928	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\OpenCL.dll
2012-05-15 10:48 . 2011-10-25 23:26	61248	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\OpenCL.dll
2012-05-15 10:48 . 2011-10-25 23:26	1468224	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\nvgenco64.dll
2012-05-15 10:48 . 2011-10-25 23:26	1738048	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\nvdispco64.dll
2012-05-15 10:48 . 2011-10-25 23:26	15322432	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\nvd3dum.dll
2012-05-15 10:48 . 2011-06-03 21:14	949056	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\nvumdshimx.dll
2012-05-15 10:48 . 2011-06-03 21:14	818496	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\nvumdshim.dll
2012-05-15 10:48 . 2011-06-03 21:14	246592	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\nvinitx.dll
2012-05-15 10:48 . 2011-06-03 21:14	202048	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\nvinit.dll
2012-05-15 10:48 . 2011-06-03 21:14	2741568	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\nvapi64.dll
2012-05-15 10:48 . 2011-06-03 21:14	2368832	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\nvapi.dll
2012-05-15 09:29 . 2011-02-18 17:19	889664	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe
2012-05-15 09:29 . 2011-02-18 17:19	858944	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\nv3dappshext.dll
2012-05-15 09:29 . 2011-02-18 19:19	63296	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\nvshext.dll
2012-05-15 09:29 . 2011-02-18 17:19	55616	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\nv3dappshextr.dll
2012-05-15 09:29 . 2011-02-18 17:19	2561856	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\nvsvcr.dll
2012-05-15 09:29 . 2011-02-18 17:19	118080	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\nvmctray.dll
2012-05-15 09:29 . 2011-02-18 19:19	2621723	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\nvcoproc.bin
2012-05-15 09:29 . 2011-02-18 17:19	3149632	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\nvsvc64.dll
2012-05-15 09:28 . 2011-02-18 17:19	6151488	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\nvcpl.dll
2012-05-04 19:56 . 2012-04-03 06:54	419488	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\FlashPlayerApp.exe
2012-05-04 19:56 . 2011-09-07 13:12	70304	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl
2012-05-04 19:56 . 2012-04-03 06:56	8744608	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\FlashPlayerInstaller.exe
2012-04-04 14:56 . 2012-02-29 23:24	24904	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\mbam.sys
2012-03-20 12:11 . 2011-06-03 19:52	162192	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\mfevtps.exe
2012-03-05 13:43 . 2012-02-28 00:21	737072	----a-w-	c:\programdata\Microsoft\eHome\Packages\SportsV2\SportsTemplateCore\Microsoft.MediaCenter.Sports.UI.dll
2012-03-05 13:43 . 2012-02-28 00:20	4283672	----a-w-	c:\programdata\Microsoft\eHome\Packages\MCEClientUX\UpdateableMarkup\markup.dll
2012-03-05 13:43 . 2012-02-28 00:20	42776	----a-w-	c:\programdata\Microsoft\eHome\Packages\MCEClientUX\dSM\StartResources.dll
2012-03-05 13:43 . 2012-03-05 13:43	539984	----a-w-	c:\programdata\Microsoft\eHome\Packages\MCESpotlight\MCESpotlight-2\SpotlightResources.dll
2012-03-01 06:46 . 2012-04-14 22:00	23408	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\fs_rec.sys
2012-03-01 06:38 . 2012-04-14 22:00	220672	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\wintrust.dll
2012-03-01 06:33 . 2012-04-14 22:00	81408	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\imagehlp.dll
2012-03-01 06:28 . 2012-04-14 22:00	5120	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\wmi.dll
2012-03-01 05:37 . 2012-04-14 22:00	172544	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\wintrust.dll
2012-03-01 05:33 . 2012-04-14 22:00	159232	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\imagehlp.dll
2012-03-01 05:29 . 2012-04-14 22:00	5120	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\wmi.dll
2012-02-29 23:21 . 2012-02-29 23:21	737072	----a-w-	c:\programdata\Microsoft\eHome\Packages\SportsV2\SportsTemplateCore-2\Microsoft.MediaCenter.Sports.UI.dll
2012-02-29 23:21 . 2012-02-29 23:21	4283672	----a-w-	c:\programdata\Microsoft\eHome\Packages\MCEClientUX\UpdateableMarkup-2\markup.dll
2012-02-29 23:20 . 2012-02-29 23:20	42776	----a-w-	c:\programdata\Microsoft\eHome\Packages\MCEClientUX\dSM-2\StartResources.dll
2012-02-28 06:56 . 2012-04-14 22:02	2311168	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\jscript9.dll
2012-02-28 06:49 . 2012-04-14 22:02	1390080	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\wininet.dll
2012-02-28 06:48 . 2012-04-14 22:02	1493504	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\inetcpl.cpl
2012-02-28 06:42 . 2012-04-14 22:02	2382848	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\mshtml.tlb
2012-02-28 01:18 . 2012-04-14 22:02	1799168	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\jscript9.dll
2012-02-28 01:11 . 2012-04-14 22:02	1427456	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\inetcpl.cpl
2012-02-28 01:11 . 2012-04-14 22:02	1127424	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\wininet.dll
2012-02-28 01:03 . 2012-04-14 22:02	2382848	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\mshtml.tlb
2012-02-28 00:20 . 2012-02-28 00:20	539984	----a-w-	c:\programdata\Microsoft\eHome\Packages\MCESpotlight\MCESpotlight\SpotlightResources.dll
2012-02-27 12:58 . 2012-02-27 12:58	283200	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\dtsoftbus01.sys
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Reg Loading Points ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown 
REGEDIT4
.
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"Rainlendar2"="c:\program files\Rainlendar2\Rainlendar2.exe" [2011-08-12 3820032]
"Sidebar"="c:\program files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe" [2010-11-20 1475584]
"DAEMON Tools Lite"="c:\program files (x86)\DAEMON Tools Lite\DTLite.exe" [2012-02-13 3481408]
"SpybotSD TeaTimer"="c:\program files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe" [2009-03-05 2260480]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"IAStorIcon"="c:\program files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIcon.exe" [2010-11-06 283160]
"AlienwareOn-ScreenDisplay"="c:\program files (x86)\Alienware On-Screen Display\AlienwareOn-ScreenDisplay.exe" [2011-01-13 1348976]
"Integrated Webcam Live! Central"="c:\program files (x86)\Integrated Webcam\Live! Central\WebcamInt.exe" [2010-08-19 487562]
"mcui_exe"="c:\program files\McAfee.com\Agent\mcagent.exe" [2012-03-21 1675160]
"UpdReg"="c:\windows\UpdReg.EXE" [2000-05-10 90112]
"Adobe Reader Speed Launcher"="c:\program files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 10.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe" [2012-04-04 35736]
"Adobe ARM"="c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe" [2012-01-03 843712]
"VolPanel"="c:\program files (x86)\Creative\SB X-Fi MB\Volume Panel\VolPanlu.exe" [2009-05-04 241789]
"BCSSync"="c:\program files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\BCSSync.exe" [2010-03-13 91520]
"SwitchBoard"="c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe" [2010-02-19 517096]
"AdobeCS5ServiceManager"="c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\CS5ServiceManager\CS5ServiceManager.exe" [2010-02-21 406992]
"APSDaemon"="c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\APSDaemon.exe" [2012-02-20 59240]
"QuickTime Task"="c:\program files (x86)\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" [2011-10-24 421888]
"SunJavaUpdateSched"="c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe" [2012-01-18 254696]
"iTunesHelper"="c:\program files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe" [2012-03-27 421736]
.
c:\users\Ann Nee\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
My_AutoWarkey_Script.lnk - c:\program files (x86)\Warkeys\AutoWarkey\AutoHotkey\AutoHotkey.exe [2009-9-25 245248]
OneNote 2010 Screen Clipper and Launcher.lnk - c:\program files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONENOTEM.EXE [2011-9-2 227712]
Rainmeter.lnk - c:\program files\Rainmeter\Rainmeter.exe [2011-9-4 102912]
.
c:\programdata\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
Logitech SetPoint.lnk - c:\program files\Logitech\SetPoint\SetPoint.exe [2011-9-6 1207312]
Scrybe.lnk - c:\windows\Installer\{147DFAD8-34C3-4DE1-9FCA-ACEFDE9EF810}\NewShortcut11_8ACB210B42E44145A8C31F8E3DD765A3.exe [2012-3-27 45056]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\policies\system]
"ConsentPromptBehaviorAdmin"= 5 (0x5)
"ConsentPromptBehaviorUser"= 3 (0x3)
"EnableUIADesktopToggle"= 0 (0x0)
"PromptOnSecureDesktop"= 0 (0x0)
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\wow6432node\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\windows]
"AppInit_DLLs"=c:\windows\SysWOW64\nvinit.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\mcmscsvc]
@=""
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\SafeBoot\Minimal\MCODS]
@=""
.
R0 johci;JMicron 1394 Filter Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\johci.sys [x]
R2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X86;c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [2010-03-18 130384]
R2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_64;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X64;c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [2010-03-18 138576]
R2 SkypeUpdate;Skype Updater;c:\program files (x86)\Skype\Updater\Updater.exe [2012-02-29 158856]
R3 AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc;Adobe Flash Player Update Service;c:\windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe [2012-05-04 257696]
R3 AMPPALP;Intel® Centrino® Wireless Bluetooth® 3.0 + High Speed Protocol;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\amppal.sys [x]
R3 Creative ALchemy AL6 Licensing Service;Creative ALchemy AL6 Licensing Service;c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Creative Labs Shared\Service\AL6Licensing.exe [2011-09-06 79360]
R3 Creative Audio Engine Licensing Service;Creative Audio Engine Licensing Service;c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Creative Labs Shared\Service\CTAELicensing.exe [2011-06-03 79360]
R3 FACAP;facap, FastAccess Video Capture;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\facap.sys [x]
R3 GGSAFERDriver;GGSAFER Driver;c:\program files (x86)\Garena Plus\Room\safedrv.sys [x]
R3 JMCR;JMCR;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\jmcr.sys [x]
R3 LADF_CaptureOnly;LADF Capture Filter Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\ladfGSCamd64.sys [x]
R3 LADF_RenderOnly;LADF Render Filter Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\ladfGSRamd64.sys [x]
R3 McAWFwk;McAfee Activation Service;c:\progra~1\mcafee\msc\mcawfwk.exe [2010-08-30 220528]
R3 mferkdet;McAfee Inc. mferkdet;c:\windows\system32\drivers\mferkdet.sys [x]
R3 Microsoft SharePoint Workspace Audit Service;Microsoft SharePoint Workspace Audit Service;c:\program files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\GROOVE.EXE [2011-06-12 31125880]
R3 MyWiFiDHCPDNS;Wireless PAN DHCP Server;c:\program files\Intel\WiFi\bin\PanDhcpDns.exe [2011-11-01 340240]
R3 Netaapl;Apple Mobile Device Ethernet Service;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\netaapl64.sys [x]
R3 NVHDA;Service for NVIDIA High Definition Audio Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\nvhda64v.sys [x]
R3 osppsvc;Office Software Protection Platform;c:\program files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OfficeSoftwareProtectionPlatform\OSPPSVC.EXE [2010-01-09 4925184]
R3 Sound Blaster X-Fi MB Licensing Service;Sound Blaster X-Fi MB Licensing Service;c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Creative Labs Shared\Service\XMBLicensing.exe [2011-06-03 79360]
R3 SwitchBoard;Adobe SwitchBoard;c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe [2010-02-19 517096]
R3 TsUsbFlt;TsUsbFlt;c:\windows\system32\drivers\tsusbflt.sys [x]
R3 USBAAPL64;Apple Mobile USB Driver;c:\windows\system32\Drivers\usbaapl64.sys [x]
R3 WatAdminSvc;Windows Activation Technologies Service;c:\windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe [x]
R4 McOobeSv;McAfee OOBE Service;c:\program files\Common Files\mcafee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe [2011-01-27 249936]
S0 EMSC;COMPAL Embedded System Control;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\EMSC.SYS [2009-06-26 16752]
S0 mfewfpk;McAfee Inc. mfewfpk;c:\windows\system32\drivers\mfewfpk.sys [x]
S0 nvpciflt;nvpciflt;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\nvpciflt.sys [x]
S0 RapportKE64;RapportKE64;c:\windows\System32\Drivers\RapportKE64.sys [x]
S0 stdcfltn;Disk Class Filter Driver for Accelerometer;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\stdcfltn.sys [x]
S1 dtsoftbus01;DAEMON Tools Virtual Bus Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\dtsoftbus01.sys [x]
S1 mfenlfk;McAfee NDIS Light Filter;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\mfenlfk.sys [x]
S1 nvkflt;nvkflt;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\nvkflt.sys [x]
S1 RapportCerberus_34302;RapportCerberus_34302;c:\programdata\Trusteer\Rapport\store\exts\RapportCerberus\baseline\RapportCerberus64_34302.sys [2012-05-12 397520]
S1 RapportEI64;RapportEI64;c:\program files (x86)\Trusteer\Rapport\bin\x64\RapportEI64.sys [2012-05-21 55096]
S1 RapportPG64;RapportPG64;c:\program files (x86)\Trusteer\Rapport\bin\x64\RapportPG64.sys [2012-05-21 297048]
S1 vwififlt;Virtual WiFi Filter Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\vwififlt.sys [x]
S2 AdobeARMservice;Adobe Acrobat Update Service;c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe [2012-01-03 63928]
S2 AERTFilters;Andrea RT Filters Service;c:\program files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\AERTSr64.exe [2011-02-01 98208]
S2 AlienFusionService;Alienware Fusion Service;c:\program files\Alienware\Command Center\AlienFusionService.exe [2011-01-13 15296]
S2 AMPPALR3;Intel® Centrino® Wireless Bluetooth® 3.0 + High Speed Service;c:\program files\Intel\BluetoothHS\BTHSAmpPalService.exe [2011-10-19 661504]
S2 BTHSSecurityMgr;Intel(R) Centrino(R) Wireless Bluetooth(R) 3.0 + High Speed Security Service;c:\program files\Intel\BluetoothHS\BTHSSecurityMgr.exe [2011-10-20 135440]
S2 IAStorDataMgrSvc;Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology;c:\program files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorDataMgrSvc.exe [2010-11-06 13336]
S2 McAfee SiteAdvisor Service;McAfee SiteAdvisor Service;c:\program files\Common Files\McAfee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe [2011-01-27 249936]
S2 McMPFSvc;McAfee Personal Firewall Service;c:\program files\Common Files\McAfee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe [2011-01-27 249936]
S2 McNaiAnn;McAfee VirusScan Announcer;c:\program files\Common Files\mcafee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe [2011-01-27 249936]
S2 mfefire;McAfee Firewall Core Service;c:\program files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\\mfefire.exe [2012-03-20 210584]
S2 mfevtp;McAfee Validation Trust Protection Service;c:\windows\system32\mfevtps.exe [x]
S2 nvUpdatusService;NVIDIA Update Service Daemon;c:\program files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\NVIDIA Update Core\daemonu.exe [2012-05-15 1262400]
S2 RapportMgmtService;Rapport Management Service;c:\program files (x86)\Trusteer\Rapport\bin\RapportMgmtService.exe [2012-05-21 976728]
S2 SBSDWSCService;SBSD Security Center Service;c:\program files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDWinSec.exe [2009-01-26 1153368]
S2 ScrybeUpdater;Scrybe Updater;c:\program files (x86)\Synaptics\Scrybe\Service\ScrybeUpdater.exe [2011-05-27 1300264]
S2 Stereo Service;NVIDIA Stereoscopic 3D Driver Service;c:\program files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\3D Vision\nvSCPAPISvr.exe [2012-05-15 382272]
S3 Acceler;Accelerometer Service;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\Accelern.sys [x]
S3 AMPPAL;Intel® Centrino® Wireless Bluetooth® 3.0 + High Speed Virtual Adapter;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\AMPPAL.sys [x]
S3 btwampfl;Bluetooth AMP USB Filter;c:\windows\system32\drivers\btwampfl.sys [x]
S3 cfwids;McAfee Inc. cfwids;c:\windows\system32\drivers\cfwids.sys [x]
S3 CtClsFlt;Creative Camera Class Upper Filter Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\CtClsFlt.sys [x]
S3 IntcDAud;Intel(R) Display Audio;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\IntcDAud.sys [x]
S3 L1C;NDIS Miniport Driver for Atheros AR813x/AR815x PCI-E Ethernet Controller;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\L1C62x64.sys [x]
S3 LGBusEnum;Logitech GamePanel Virtual Bus Enumerator Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\LGBusEnum.sys [x]
S3 LGVirHid;Logitech Gamepanel Virtual HID Device Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\LGVirHid.sys [x]
S3 MEIx64;Intel(R) Management Engine Interface;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\HECIx64.sys [x]
S3 mfefirek;McAfee Inc. mfefirek;c:\windows\system32\drivers\mfefirek.sys [x]
S3 NETwNs64;___ Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 5000 Series Adapter Driver for Windows 7 - 64 Bit;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\NETwNs64.sys [x]
S3 nusb3hub;Renesas Electronics USB 3.0 Hub Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\nusb3hub.sys [x]
S3 nusb3xhc;Renesas Electronics USB 3.0 Host Controller Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\nusb3xhc.sys [x]
S3 vwifimp;Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Service;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\vwifimp.sys [x]
S3 wdkmd;Intel WiDi KMD;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\WDKMD.sys [x]
.
.
--- Other Services/Drivers In Memory ---
.
*NewlyCreated* - WS2IFSL
*Deregistered* - mfeavfk01
.
Contents of the 'Scheduled Tasks' folder
.
2012-05-24 c:\windows\Tasks\Adobe Flash Player Updater.job
- c:\windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe [2012-04-03 19:56]
.
2012-05-24 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-1689254619-39708548-2403289704-1001Core.job
- c:\users\Ann Nee\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2011-09-06 15:25]
.
2012-05-24 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-1689254619-39708548-2403289704-1001UA.job
- c:\users\Ann Nee\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2011-09-06 15:25]
.
2012-05-14 c:\windows\Tasks\PCDoctorBackgroundMonitorTask.job
- c:\program files\AlienAutopsy\uaclauncher.exe [2012-04-13 05:57]
.
2012-05-24 c:\windows\Tasks\SystemToolsDailyTest.job
- c:\program files\AlienAutopsy\uaclauncher.exe [2012-04-13 05:57]
.
.
--------- x86-64 -----------
.
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\1TortoiseNormal]
@="{C5994560-53D9-4125-87C9-F193FC689CB2}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{C5994560-53D9-4125-87C9-F193FC689CB2}]
2010-04-23 17:50	76040	----a-w-	c:\program files\Common Files\TortoiseOverlays\TortoiseOverlays.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\2TortoiseModified]
@="{C5994561-53D9-4125-87C9-F193FC689CB2}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{C5994561-53D9-4125-87C9-F193FC689CB2}]
2010-04-23 17:50	76040	----a-w-	c:\program files\Common Files\TortoiseOverlays\TortoiseOverlays.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\3TortoiseConflict]
@="{C5994562-53D9-4125-87C9-F193FC689CB2}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{C5994562-53D9-4125-87C9-F193FC689CB2}]
2010-04-23 17:50	76040	----a-w-	c:\program files\Common Files\TortoiseOverlays\TortoiseOverlays.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\4TortoiseLocked]
@="{C5994563-53D9-4125-87C9-F193FC689CB2}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{C5994563-53D9-4125-87C9-F193FC689CB2}]
2010-04-23 17:50	76040	----a-w-	c:\program files\Common Files\TortoiseOverlays\TortoiseOverlays.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\5TortoiseReadOnly]
@="{C5994564-53D9-4125-87C9-F193FC689CB2}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{C5994564-53D9-4125-87C9-F193FC689CB2}]
2010-04-23 17:50	76040	----a-w-	c:\program files\Common Files\TortoiseOverlays\TortoiseOverlays.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\6TortoiseDeleted]
@="{C5994565-53D9-4125-87C9-F193FC689CB2}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{C5994565-53D9-4125-87C9-F193FC689CB2}]
2010-04-23 17:50	76040	----a-w-	c:\program files\Common Files\TortoiseOverlays\TortoiseOverlays.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\7TortoiseAdded]
@="{C5994566-53D9-4125-87C9-F193FC689CB2}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{C5994566-53D9-4125-87C9-F193FC689CB2}]
2010-04-23 17:50	76040	----a-w-	c:\program files\Common Files\TortoiseOverlays\TortoiseOverlays.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\8TortoiseIgnored]
@="{C5994567-53D9-4125-87C9-F193FC689CB2}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{C5994567-53D9-4125-87C9-F193FC689CB2}]
2010-04-23 17:50	76040	----a-w-	c:\program files\Common Files\TortoiseOverlays\TortoiseOverlays.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\9TortoiseUnversioned]
@="{C5994568-53D9-4125-87C9-F193FC689CB2}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{C5994568-53D9-4125-87C9-F193FC689CB2}]
2010-04-23 17:50	76040	----a-w-	c:\program files\Common Files\TortoiseOverlays\TortoiseOverlays.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"CTMasterOnOffMonitor"="CTMWatch.dll StartCTMasterOnOffWatch" [X]
"RTHDVCPL"="c:\program files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RtkNGUI64.exe" [2011-02-01 6602856]
"RtHDVBg"="c:\program files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RAVBg64.exe" [2011-02-01 2186856]
"FreeFallProtection"="c:\program files (x86)\STMicroelectronics\AccelerometerP11\FF_Protection.exe" [2010-12-17 703088]
"Command Center Controllers"="c:\program files\Alienware\Command Center\AWCCStartupOrchestrator.exe" [2011-01-13 13256]
"RunDLLEntry"="c:\windows\system32\RunDLL32.exe" [2009-07-14 45568]
"Kernel and Hardware Abstraction Layer"="KHALMNPR.EXE" [2009-06-17 130576]
"AdobeAAMUpdater-1.0"="c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\OOBE\PDApp\UWA\UpdaterStartupUtility.exe" [2010-03-05 500208]
"IgfxTray"="c:\windows\system32\igfxtray.exe" [2011-08-31 167704]
"HotKeysCmds"="c:\windows\system32\hkcmd.exe" [2011-08-31 392472]
"Persistence"="c:\windows\system32\igfxpers.exe" [2011-08-31 416024]
"Launch LCore"="c:\program files\Logitech Gaming Software\LCore.exe" [2011-12-07 5889816]
"IntelPAN"="c:\program files\Common Files\Intel\WirelessCommon\iFrmewrk.exe" [2011-11-01 1935120]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows]
"LoadAppInit_DLLs"=0x1
"AppInit_DLLs"=c:\windows\System32\nvinitx.dll
.
------- Supplementary Scan -------
.
uLocal Page = c:\windows\system32\blank.htm
uStart Page = hxxp://www.dell.com.my/Alienware
mLocal Page = c:\windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
uInternet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
IE: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - c:\progra~2\MICROS~1\Office14\EXCEL.EXE/3000
IE: Se&nd to OneNote - c:\progra~2\MICROS~1\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll/105
FF - ProfilePath - c:\users\Ann Nee\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1n8kbq42.default\
.
- - - - ORPHANS REMOVED - - - -
.
URLSearchHooks-{bf7380fa-e3b4-4db2-af3e-9d8783a45bfc} - (no file)
Toolbar-Locked - (no file)
Toolbar-Locked - (no file)
WebBrowser-{BF7380FA-E3B4-4DB2-AF3E-9D8783A45BFC} - (no file)
HKLM-Run-SynTPEnh - c:\program files (x86)\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
HKLM-Run-(Default) - (no file)
SharedTaskScheduler-{1984D045-52CF-49cd-DB77-08F378FEA4DB} - c:\program files (x86)\Stardock\ObjectDockPlus2\ODMenu64.dll
AddRemove-HijackThis - f:\setup files\HijackThis.exe
AddRemove-ObjectDock Plus 2 - c:\programdata\{0F4A7EFE-5950-4389-BF36-1E625D72456B}\shareware.exe
.
.
.
--------------------- LOCKED REGISTRY KEYS ---------------------
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="FlashBroker"
"LocalizedString"="@c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\FlashUtil32_11_2_202_235_ActiveX.exe,-101"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}\Elevation]
"Enabled"=dword:00000001
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}\LocalServer32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\FlashUtil32_11_2_202_235_ActiveX.exe"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{A483C63A-CDBC-426E-BF93-872502E8144E}\TypeLib]
@="{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="Shockwave Flash Object"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\InprocServer32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash32_11_2_202_235.ocx"
"ThreadingModel"="Apartment"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\MiscStatus]
@="0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ProgID]
@="ShockwaveFlash.ShockwaveFlash.11"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ToolboxBitmap32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash32_11_2_202_235.ocx, 1"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\TypeLib]
@="{D27CDB6B-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\Version]
@="1.0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\VersionIndependentProgID]
@="ShockwaveFlash.ShockwaveFlash"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="Macromedia Flash Factory Object"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\InprocServer32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash32_11_2_202_235.ocx"
"ThreadingModel"="Apartment"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ProgID]
@="FlashFactory.FlashFactory.1"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ToolboxBitmap32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash32_11_2_202_235.ocx, 1"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\TypeLib]
@="{D27CDB6B-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\Version]
@="1.0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\VersionIndependentProgID]
@="FlashFactory.FlashFactory"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\Interface\{E3F2C3CB-5EB8-4A04-B22C-7E3B4B6AF30F}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="IFlashBroker4"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\Interface\{E3F2C3CB-5EB8-4A04-B22C-7E3B4B6AF30F}\ProxyStubClsid32]
@="{00020424-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Wow6432Node\Interface\{E3F2C3CB-5EB8-4A04-B22C-7E3B4B6AF30F}\TypeLib]
@="{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}"
"Version"="1.0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\McAfee]
"SymbolicLinkValue"=hex(6):5c,00,72,00,65,00,67,00,69,00,73,00,74,00,72,00,79,
00,5c,00,6d,00,61,00,63,00,68,00,69,00,6e,00,65,00,5c,00,53,00,6f,00,66,00,\
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Office\Common\Smart Tag\Actions\{B7EFF951-E52F-45CC-9EF7-57124F2177CC}]
@Denied: (A) (Everyone)
"Solution"="{15727DE6-F92D-4E46-ACB4-0E2C58B31A18}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Schema Library\ActionsPane3]
@Denied: (A) (Everyone)
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Schema Library\ActionsPane3\0]
"Key"="ActionsPane3"
"Location"="c:\\Program Files (x86)\\Common Files\\Microsoft Shared\\VSTO\\ActionsPane3.xsd"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\PCW\Security]
@Denied: (Full) (Everyone)
.
Completion time: 2012-05-24 23:55:06
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt 2012-05-24 22:55
.
Pre-Run: 561,478,828,032 bytes free
Post-Run: 560,961,204,224 bytes free
.
- - End Of File - - 3509CD1402C0FC6F28027E02C0A61C34


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

Thanks for log, looks OK....

Do the following:

Disable teatimer and leave off for now.

1. Right click Spybot in the System Tray (looks like a calendar with a padlock symbol ) and choose Exit Spybot S&D Resident
2. Run Spybot S&D
3. Go to the Mode menu, and make sure Advanced Mode is selected.
4. On the left hand side, choose Tools > Resident
uncheck Resident TeaTimer and OK any prompt and Restart your computer.

Note: If TeaTimer gives you a warning afterwards that some changes were made, allow this instead of blocking it.

If your Security alerts to the following scan, either accept the alert or turn off security:

*Run ESET Online Scan*

Hold down Control and click on the following link to open ESET OnlineScan in a new window.
*ESET OnlineScan*
Click the







button.
For alternate browsers only: (Microsoft Internet Explorer users can skip these steps)

Click on








to download the ESET Smart Installer. *Save* it to your desktop.
Double click on the







icon on your desktop.

Check








Click the







button.
Accept any security warnings from your browser.
Check








*Leave the tick out of remove found threats*
Push the *Start* button.
ESET will then download updates for itself, install itself, and begin scanning your computer. Please be patient as this can take some time.
When the scan completes, push








Push







, and save the file to your desktop using a unique name, such as ESETScan. Include the contents of this report in your next reply.
Push the







button.
Push








You can refer to *this animation* by *neomage* if needed.
Frequently asked questions available *Here* *Please read them before running the scan.*

*Also be aware this scan can take several hours to complete depending on the size of your system.*

ESET log can be found here *"C:\Program Files\ESET\EsetOnlineScanner\log.txt".*

Kevin


----------



## The400Spartans (Jun 11, 2011)

The scan didn't detect any threats.

# version=7
# iexplore.exe=9.00.8112.16421 (WIN7_IE9_RTM.110308-0330)
# OnlineScanner.ocx=1.0.0.6583
# api_version=3.0.2
# EOSSerial=b639db02438a5e489ec64891ac6726ff
# end=finished
# remove_checked=false
# archives_checked=true
# unwanted_checked=true
# unsafe_checked=true
# antistealth_checked=true
# utc_time=2012-05-26 02:40:25
# local_time=2012-05-26 03:40:25 (+0000, GMT Daylight Time)
# country="United States"
# lang=1033
# osver=6.1.7601 NT Service Pack 1
# compatibility_mode=512 16777215 100 0 0 0 0 0
# compatibility_mode=5121 16777213 100 75 753249 38546528 0 0
# compatibility_mode=5893 16776573 100 94 85077 90498536 0 0
# compatibility_mode=8192 67108863 100 0 90750 90750 0 0
# scanned=192459
# found=0
# cleaned=0
# scan_time=9739


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

How is your system responding? any problems remaining/happening?


----------



## The400Spartans (Jun 11, 2011)

I haven't come across any issues after I ran combofix. I think it removed whatever that was trying to connect to the amazonaws ip addresses. 
Shall I mark this as solved?


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

Do the following first:

*Step 1*

Remove Combofix now that we're done with it

Please press the Windows Key and R on your keyboard. This will bring up the Run... command.
Now type in Combofix /Uninstall in the runbox and click OK. (Notice the space between the "x" and "/")









 Please follow the prompts to uninstall Combofix.
 You will then recieve a message saying Combofix was uninstalled successfully once it's done uninstalling itself.
The above procedure will delete the following:

 ComboFix and its associated files and folders.
 VundoFix backups, if present
 The C:_OtMoveIt folder, if present
 Reset the clock settings.
 Hide file extensions, if required.
 Hide System/Hidden files, if required.
 Reset System Restore.

*It is very important that you get a successful uninstall because of the extra functions done at the same time, let me know if this does not happen.*

*Step 2*

Remove ESET online scanner:


 Click Start, type *Uninstall a Program* into the Search programs and files box, and then press ENTER.
 Click to select *ESET Online Scanner* from the listing of installed products, and then click Uninstall/Change from the bar that displays the available tasks. Uninstall *ESETonline Scanner*, only re-boot if prompted.

*Step 3*


Download *OTC* by OldTimer and save it to your *desktop.* *Alternative mirror*
Double click







icon to start the program. 
If you are using Vista or Windows 7, please right-click and choose run as administrator
Then Click the big







button.
You will get a prompt saying "_Begining Cleanup Process_". Please select *Yes*.
Restart your computer when prompted.
This will remove tools we have used and itself.

*Any tools/logs remaining on the Desktop can be deleted.*

*Step 4*

Go here http://www.filehippo.com/updatechecker/ and run the FileHippo Update Checker, update all applictions as sugeested by the Checker. Do not update any suggested *Beta* updates....

*Step 5*

Download







TFC to your desktop, from either of the following links
*Link 1*
*Link 2*

 Save any open work. TFC will close all open application windows.
 Double-click TFC.exe to run the program. Vista or Windows 7 users right click and select Run as Administartor
 If prompted, click "Yes" to reboot.
TFC will automatically close any open programs, *including your Desktop*. Let it run uninterrupted. It shouldn't take longer take a couple of minutes, and may only take a few seconds. TFC may re-boot your system, if not *Re-boot it yourself to complete cleaning process* *<---- Very Important *

Keep TFC it is an excellent utility to keep your system optimized, it empties all user temp folders, Java cache etc etc. *Always remember to re-boot after a run, even if not prompted*

Let me know if those steps complete OK, let me know if there are any remaining issues or concerns...

Kevin


----------



## The400Spartans (Jun 11, 2011)

I can't seem to download OTC from either links. Chrome keeps saying download interrupted. I've completed all the other steps without issues though.


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

If all Tools/logs etc are gone from your Desktop there is no need to run OTC, if any remain just drag to Recycle bin, then right click on the bin and select empty...

If all is now OK here are some tips to reduce the potential for malware infection in the future:

*Make proper use of your antivirus and firewall*

Antivirus and Firewall programs are integral to your computer security. However, just having them installed isn't enough. The definitions of these programs are frequently updated to detect the latest malware, if you don't keep up with these updates then you'll be vulnerable to infection. Many antivirus and firewall programs have automatic update features, make use of those if you can. If your program doesn't, then get in the habit of routinely performing manual updates, because it's important.

You should keep your antivirus and firewall guard enabled at all times, *NEVER* turn them off unless there's a specific reason to do so. Also, regularly performing a full system scan with your antivirus program is a good idea to make sure you're system remains clean. Once a week should be adequate. You can set the scan to run during a time when you don't plan to use the computer and just leave it to complete on its own.

Install and use *WinPatrol* This will inform you of any attempted unauthorized changes to your system.

WinPatrol features explained *Here*

*Use a safer web browser*

Internet Explorer is not the most secure tool for browsing the web. It has been known to be very susceptible to infection, and there are a few good free alternatives:

*Firefox*,

*Opera*, and

*Chrome*.

All of these are excellent faster, safer, more powerful and functional free alternatives to Internet Explorer. It's definitely worth the short period of adjustment to start using one of these. If you wish to continue using Internet Explorer, it would be a good idea to follow the tutorial *HERE* which will help you to make IE *MUCH* safer.

These *browser add-ons* will help to make your browser safer:

*Web of Trust* warns you about risky websites that try to scam visitors, deliver malware or send spam. WOT's color-coded icons show you ratings for 21 million websites, helping you avoid the dangerous ones:

Available for *Firefox* and *Internet Explorer*.

*Green* to go, 
*Yellow* for caution, and 
*Red* to stop.

Available for *Firefox* only. *NoScript* helps to block malicious scripts and in general gives you much better control over what types of things webpages can do to your computer while you're browsing.

These are just a couple of the most popular add-ons, if you're interested in more, take a look at *THIS* article.

Here a couple of links by two security experts that will give some excellent tips and advice.

*So how did I get infected in the first place by Tony Klein*

*How to prevent Malware by Miekiemoes*

Finally this link *HERE* will give a comprehensive upto date list of free Security programs. To include - Antivirus, Antispyware, Firewall, Antimalware, Online scanners and rescue CD`s.

Don`t forget, the best form of defense is common sense. If you don`t recognize it, don`t open it. If something looks to good to be true, then it aint.

If no remaining issues hit the Mark Solved tab at the top of the thread,

Take care,

Kevin


----------



## The400Spartans (Jun 11, 2011)

Thank you very much, Kevin! I'll be more vigilant. I've learned my lesson not to click on questionable links.

Regards,
Ann Nee


----------



## kevinf80 (Mar 21, 2006)

You`re very welcome Anne, take care;

Kevin


----------

